# Can my WM accounts trade in my free Wyndham RCI weeks account



## breezez (Sep 8, 2015)

I have 3 WorldMark Contracts and 2 Wyndham contracts all closing around the end of the month.   My question is:   Can my WorldMark accounts trade in the RCI Weeks account I get as Club Wyndham Plus owner?  Or do I need a separate account.

Is it worth upgrading RCI level to Platinum?   What are your opinions RCI vs II


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Wyndham owns Worldmark with either bldgs or by management agreement,  this is the situation , Wyndham
Will want you to convert to club Wyndham.  For me which would be best?  If you choose Wyndham you have to go for the gold, VIP,  700,000 total points.  If you don't get that, now you have to think.  I would really have to like to go to the resorts I own, what would I accept?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## herillc (Sep 9, 2015)

breezez said:


> I have 3 WorldMark Contracts and 2 Wyndham contracts all closing around the end of the month.   My question is:   Can my WorldMark accounts trade in the RCI Weeks account I get as Club Wyndham Plus owner?  Or do I need a separate account.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading RCI level to Platinum?   What are your opinions RCI vs II



I do own several worldmark accounts and a wyndham (comes with free rci account), and i have all separate rci accounts for each ownership.
You cannot combine worldmark/rci with wyndham/rci. 
For my worldmark accounts, i do use both, rci and II. Should pay two memberships, but it's worth for me.
Never thought about platinum rci account because i do not get much benefit from it.


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 9, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Wyndham owns Worldmark with either bldgs or by management agreement,  this is the situation , Wyndham
> Will want you to convert to club Wyndham.  For me which would be best?  If you choose Wyndham you have to go for the gold, VIP,  700,000 total points.  If you don't get that, now you have to think.  I would really have to like to go to the resorts I own, what would I accept?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Wyndham owns Worldmark outright.  Any salesman of any system will tell you that you need their system.  That's because they want a commission.  Wyndham as an organization has not indicated that they have any problems with people owning WbW.


----------



## LLW (Sep 9, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Wyndham owns Worldmark outright.  Any salesman of any system will tell you that you need their system.  That's because they want a commission.  Wyndham as an organization has not indicated that they have any problems with people owning WbW.





Wyndham does not "own Worldmark  outright." People who own WM credits do. As of 12-31-2014, Wyndham owned about 2% of WM credits, according to the Independent Auditors' Report.

Wyndham has a contract to develop WM, and another to manage it. Wyndham also owns unsold and foreclosed WM credits. Their ownership class is different from that of ordinary owners.

You may read Club governing documents and the Auditors' Report within the Owner Sign-in area of the Club web site.


----------



## breezez (Sep 9, 2015)

*I think some are not understanding my question*

Since both are same company can I use my RCI weeks account that comes as a Wyndham plus account holder with my Wyndham credits as well?   Or do I have to pay for an additional RCI account for WorldMark if I choose to trade some of them in RCI?

In reference to herillc's reply do I have to have a separate RCI account for each WorldMark account?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 9, 2015)

While many have been able to add additional RCI weeks to their paid worldmark account, I don't believe it is possible to use your wyndham paid RCI account to use as your RCI worldmark account.  

Hopefully if that is not the case someone who has been successful setting it up will chime in and let you know how to go about setting it up.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I would say no.  When you go online, as an owner, you will see that you now book through the Wyndham webpage.
There is a form to fill in, and book.  Or you can do or through RCI by phone, but it is still a Wyndham-RCI area
Within RCI.  Worldmark or others may have like arrangements.  Thus I believe two different areas and transactions.  I don't know if an RCI account is all you need, or one for each.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 9, 2015)

You can get a normal RCI account for non Wyndham points properties (Wyndham fixed and float weeks as well as other non point weeks) that you log onto directly through RCI.com(not through the portal).  This is included and paid through your Wyndham program fee.  I just don't think it will allow you to link a Worldmark points week into that account.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 10, 2015)

*WM Accounts*



breezez said:


> In reference to herillc's reply do I have to have a separate RCI account for each WorldMark account?



Why do you have multiple Worldmark Acounts? Your MF's would be lower if you consolidated into one Worldmark Account. It costs $299 to consolidate 2 accounts and you can only do 1 consolidation per year. Depending on the size of your accounts you should recover the $299 consolidation fee in reduced MF's in a year or two. The main benefit to having multiple Worldmark Accounts is if you use Bonus Time a lot.


----------



## breezez (Sep 10, 2015)

*Multiple accounts*



geist1223 said:


> Why do you have multiple Worldmark Acounts? Your MF's would be lower if you consolidated into one Worldmark Account. It costs $299 to consolidate 2 accounts and you can only do 1 consolidation per year. Depending on the size of your accounts you should recover the $299 consolidation fee in reduced MF's in a year or two. The main benefit to having multiple Worldmark Accounts is if you use Bonus Time a lot.



I have multiple accounts because I just bought them all and all 3 are on the last leg of closing.  Everything signed, notarized and sent to WorldMark.   Same goes for Wyndham. I bought 2 contracts and both have new deeds sent to recording so I'm still a month or longer on those closing.

I could not combine the WorldMark accounts at purchase because I did not already have an account to combine them into.   And they came from various sellers. I have a 21k, 6k, and 12k WorldMark accounts.  As soon as they all close I was going to move all points to my 12K account so that are available during during the combining time and combine the 21k and 6k.   (The only monkey wrench to this is the 6k had 6000k about to expire so I had seller put a reservation in for next year with them.   Not sure what happens to reservations if I combine.  But I had it made to save those points.). The next year I'll combine the other 12k account with the other one.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 10, 2015)

Or keep the two accounts.  There are advantages.  See this thread:
f=32&t=18996"]http://wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=18996[/URL]

I've had 2 accounts for years.  It all depends on how you vacation as to whether or not it is advantageous for you.  If you decide to keep 2, I'd keep the 6K separate.

Sue


----------



## Tahiya (Sep 11, 2015)

*need 2 rci accounts*

To answer the OP question:  you will need 2 RCI accounts.  The Wyndham account will come w "free" RCI member acct.  They won't let you add WM to that acct.  You can add weeks timeshares to your WM acct.  Not sure about the Wyn acct.  We have both WM and Wyn and originally the RCI accounts were both under WM, so essentially we didn't get a free Wyn acct.  A couple years ago, they separated the accts.  We never exchange the Wyn points because the points required are too high in RCI (even though they reduced some of the most exorbitant numbers a year or so ago).


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 24, 2015)

We owned WM first and had an RCI Weeks account.  Then we got Wyndham and it is an RCI Points account.  But with a points account, you're suppose to get a weeks account free---at least back when we got it.  I have not paid for my weeks account which is still tied to our WM account since we got Wyndham some 10+ years ago.   They are 2 different RCI account numbers, though---one with a Weeks number and one with a Points number.  I can call either WM RCI or Wyndham RCI and they can help me with either account.  Confused the heck out of me for several years because I thought they were the same account since I never paid for the WM one again.  One of the agents was finally able to explain to me that there are 2 accounts.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 25, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Wyndham owns Worldmark with either bldgs or by management agreement,  this is the situation , Wyndham
> Will want you to convert to club Wyndham.  For me which would be best?  If you choose Wyndham you have to go for the gold, VIP,  700,000 total points.  If you don't get that, now you have to think.  I would really have to like to go to the resorts I own, what would I accept?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Totally wrong and totataly off topic. Raygo123, Please refrain from posting an answer to someones question when you dont yet know what you are talking about.  Your day will come,  but you arent there yet,,,sorry


----------



## ronparise (Oct 25, 2015)

LLW said:


> Wyndham does not "own Worldmark  outright." People who own WM credits do. As of 12-31-2014, Wyndham owned about 2% of WM credits, according to the Independent Auditors' Report.
> 
> Wyndham has a contract to develop WM, and another to manage it. Wyndham also owns unsold and foreclosed WM credits. Their ownership class is different from that of ordinary owners.
> 
> You may read Club governing documents and the Auditors' Report within the Owner Sign-in area of the Club web site.



This is absolutely true about Worldmark.  The resorts are owned by the owners (duh)  And of course its true about every other timeshare and condo as well. The developer develops and then they sell it.

So sure, Wyndham doesnt own Worldmark "outright", neither do they own the Club Wyndham resorts, and neither, for that matter, does Marriott own the Marriott Resorts. 

But  to be clear, in Worldmark the owners dont own the resorts either. The club owns the resorts. all we club members own is a license to use the resorts

Bottom line who cares, as long as I can use the property for my vacations, I dont care about the finer points of who owns what


But none of this goes to The ops question. LLW just used this as an opportunity to do more Wyndham bashing (you can find more of the same at  http://www.wmowners.com/

To answer the ops question, you cant deposit worldmark credits into a Wyndham provided RCI account


----------



## ronparise (Oct 25, 2015)

breezez said:


> I have 3 WorldMark Contracts and 2 Wyndham contracts all closing around the end of the month.   My question is:   Can my WorldMark accounts trade in the RCI Weeks account I get as Club Wyndham Plus owner?  Or do I need a separate account.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading RCI level to Platinum?   What are your opinions RCI vs II



Your first question has been answered, as to your second and third questions:

*Is it worth upgrading RCI level to Platinum?*   I have no idea, I didnt buy to trade, and I have a bias against doing so.

*What are your opinions RCI vs II*     There are resorts affiliated with RCI  not affiliated with II and vice versa. Since you already have the ability to trade into RCI with your Wyndham points, why not do II for your Worldmark


----------



## samara64 (Oct 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> neither do they own the Club Wyndham resorts



Unlike Worldmark, where owners own the club and properties, owners of club Wyndham access only own the points but not the resorts.

As per the "Advise article 1" sticky on top of page:

Wyndham Resorts is owned by the stock holders of Wyndham Worldwide, Inc. (NYSE:WYN).

Unless you are a stockholder, you should not consider yourself a Wyndham owner after you acquire Wyndham points. You can, however, refer to yourself as an owner of Wyndham points.

The original purchaser of Wyndham points will have signed a vacation ownership contract agreement and an installment note if they financed the purchase through Wyndham.  The contract (“Agreement”) spells out what was purchased.

In most cases what you can expect is language that specifies the specific number of points being purchased divided by the total number of points available at the specific “property regime” that is to be the “home resort.”

For example, when an original (hypothetical), retail buyer purchases 105,000 points situate at Phase IV (Tower I) at Wyndham Ocean Boulevard, North Myrtle Beach, SC the agreement should spell out in words similar to those provided below what the seller was selling and what the buyer purchased:

“…a  105,000 / 456,510,000 undivided fee simple interest in Units 951-957, 1051-1057, 1151-1157, 1251-1257, 1451-1457, 1551-1556, having a Floating Use Right (‘Property’) in Wyndham Myrtle Beach At Ocean Boulevard IV Horizontal Property Regime, hereinafter referred to as “Regime,” located in Horry County, South Carolina according to the plat…filed of record in Horry County, South Carolina, subject to all provisions contained in the recorded Declaration of Horizontal Property Regime or Master Deed applicable to the…described Property.” 

regards,

Sam


----------



## ronparise (Oct 25, 2015)

samara64 said:


> Unlike Worldmark, where owners own the club and properties, owners of club Wyndham access only own the points but not the resorts.
> 
> As per the "Advise article 1" sticky on top of page:
> 
> ...


Sorry I was't  clear you are absolutely right stockholders own the company Wyndham worldwide

What I own is the real estate ie the resorts themselves and I have a a file cabinet full of deeds to prove it

Points in the Wyndham system are symbolic of that ownership of real property and are the currency we use to exchange within the club


----------



## herindoors911 (Oct 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> This is absolutely true about Worldmark.  The resorts are owned by the owners (duh)  And of course its true about every other timeshare and condo as well. The developer develops and then they sell it.
> 
> So sure, Wyndham doesnt own Worldmark "outright", neither do they own the Club Wyndham resorts, and neither, for that matter, does Marriott own the Marriott Resorts.
> 
> ...



Actually, WMO has been changing around lately.  Much friendlier atmosphere.  Luckily, they are no longer experiencing all the moderator "bashing" that used to go on.  I am sure it wouldn't be allowed on here either.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 25, 2015)

herindoors911 said:


> Actually, WMO has been changing around lately.  Much friendlier atmosphere.  Luckily, they are no longer experiencing all the moderator "bashing" that used to go on.  I am sure it wouldn't be allowed on here either.



herindoors911 is referring to me as the moderator basher; and saying that the WMowners forum is better since i was tossed



nothing has changed, Heres a note I got today from someone that tried to become part of their "closed club"


Ron,
You're being way to kind to label her antics as Wyndham bashing. I see how she carries on at wmowners as equivalent to Seinfeld's soup nazi. The forums would be a better place if she would just resign from her self-appointed queenly duties.

Apparently any new voice is not welcomed.


----------



## herindoors911 (Oct 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Totally wrong and totataly off topic. Raygo123, Please refrain from posting an answer to someones question when you dont yet know what you are talking about.  Your day will come,  but you arent there yet,,,sorry



Well, Ron, I am glad you took the time to edit this post.


----------



## herindoors911 (Oct 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> herindoors911 is referring to me as the moderator basher; and saying that the WMowners forum is better since i was tossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...




New voices are welcome.  Stop bashing Louise on here now you don't have that option on WMO.  Your choice was to continue to be rude to the moderators.  Three or more warnings and you still didn't get it.  Your choice.

Your choice to keep arguing on here too.  

And the post above had to be edited, as you were very rude to that poster.  Your choice.


----------



## herindoors911 (Oct 25, 2015)

I know you help a lot of people on here, but I think it is about time for you to think about being more civil.


----------



## herindoors911 (Oct 25, 2015)

ronparise said:


> herindoors911 is referring to me as the moderator basher; and saying that the WMowners forum is better since i was tossed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another edit.  Thank you.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 25, 2015)

herindoors911 said:


> Another edit.  Thank you.



Im not sure what you are thanking me for. 

Most of the edits I do are because I cant type or spell and because my fat fingers dont work well with the I phone....so I read what I post, see my mistakes and correct them ... no need to thank me for that


And to the op I hope you got your questioned answered,Im sorry that we hijacked your post. for our nonsense.    As you can see these ladies and I have a history.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 26, 2015)

breezez said:


> Is it worth upgrading RCI level to Platinum?



We don't exchange much so I have never really considered upgrading to Platinum.  But the discussion in this thread, (and the lack of anyone else addressing this particular question) made me log on to RCI and see what the benefits are.

The only one I saw that was of interest to me was the 10% savings on Extra and Last Call vacations.  We do book at least one of those a year, usually low cost ones through their sales, and often two or three.  At $58 per year to upgrade ($69 after November 14) that could be a close call.  I might think about upgrading just for that benefit.

If you do plan on exchanging and using Ongoing Searches, the fact that they do not require you to put up the exchange fee when you place the search may be of value to you.  With our limited exchanging it is not a factor for us.

For an RCI Points member some of the points features such as points transfer might be useful, but since I have a weeks account and you said that is what you have, those would be of no benefit.

In the end, it is a personal decision you will have to make based on what value you see in the Platinum upgrade.


----------



## presley (Oct 26, 2015)

It would be nice if Tug would continue to be the place where people can learn about WM without all the petty arguments that happen on the other site. I don't understand why a couple of you have decided to bring the mud slinging over here all of a sudden.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2015)

presley said:


> It would be nice if Tug would continue to be the place where people can learn about WM without all the petty arguments that happen on the other site. I don't understand why a couple of you have decided to bring the mud slinging over here all of a sudden.



*I agree - any further bickering will be deleted.*


----------



## HudsHut (Oct 26, 2015)

Of the brand name resort companies:
RCI has Disney and Hilton
II has Marriott, Sheraton/Westin and Hyatt

One advantage of WorldMark is that you may use either/both of these exchange companies, as well as the smaller exchange companies.

I have not purchased RCI Platinum, as I did not see the extra fee being offset by the benefits that I regularly use.


----------



## breezez (Oct 26, 2015)

*My questions were answered*

Thanks everyone of your answers


----------



## mrsmusic (Oct 26, 2015)

As far as a WM account, I was told it was ineligible for a Platinum RCI for some reason.  

I did it differently than some others here. I owned an RCI points resort first, THEN purchased WorldMark and another weeks resort.  So my points account is the one I pay for, and the weeks one is "included" - and after I set up my Weeks account, sometime later they attached my WM account to the weeks RCI account (since I purchased resale) and whenever I call, I can't seem to talk to anyone but the WM people at RCI - even if I call about any of the other timeshares I own - even if I protest and say I need to talk to the RCI weeks people because I'm calling about one of the other timeshares.  Even if I am calling about depositing, combining deposits, etc, that WM doesn't even allow anymore through RCI, I still end up at the WM desk at RCI.

When I sign into my Weeks account, however, I can't even see anything to do with my WM account.  I have to go into RCI through the WM portal to do anything with it.

So just be aware, any account associated through WM with RCI will end up being kind of weird in the way I mentioned above.

None of my timeshares are Wyndham so I can't add anything to that discussion. If it's like any other "corporate" portal like HGVC then you probably wouldn't be able to add any other timeshare to it.


----------

